

RUMOR: Apple COO Tim Cook Leaving For HP - pietrofmaggi
http://www.businessinsider.com/rumor-apple-coo-tim-cook-leaving-for-hp-2010-9

======
pietrofmaggi
It was just a rumor, but enough to bring APPL down by 6%, luckly:

"Entire Stock Market Recovers As Apple COO Tim Cook Says He's Not Leaving For
HP"

[http://www.businessinsider.com/apple-coo-tim-cook-says-
hes-n...](http://www.businessinsider.com/apple-coo-tim-cook-says-hes-not-
leaving-for-hp-2010-9)

